# Blanck Mortuary 2020



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I only did a cemetery this year. 
I still have to set out my candles and fog machines and I will video that and post later on this thread.

Day:




Night:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your graveyard display is absolutely beautiful. It has such a coherent look and feel to it. Love the fencing and that hearse is da bomb!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Roxy, 

Thanks so much for the comments. I love my carriage as its easy to store since it breaks down to 2'-0" x 10'-0". but I still miss having a full sized one that rolls.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have an impressive collection of stones, well done


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks! The stones except for about 4 our Disney Imagineers who designed the Disneyland Haunted mansion.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Halloween 2020 video


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Excellent. Everything works together, the mist, the lighting, the very realistic detailed tombstones, the sound effects, the moving skelly, the carriage.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Greg G said:


> Excellent. Everything works together, the mist, the lighting, the very realistic detailed tombstones, the sound effects, the moving skelly, the carriage.


Thanks so much!!


----------

